# Internet mit SUSE 9.2



## Matrix Scripter (4. Januar 2005)

Mit Windows gehe ich immer über Oleco ins Internet, und deswegen habe ich keinen festen Provider. 
 Und jetzt weis ich nicht wie ich mit Linux ins Internet komme.
 Kann mir da jemand helfen?

 P.S. bin Kinux neuling

 schon mal im vorraus Danke


 Matrix Scripter


----------



## imweasel (4. Januar 2005)

Hi,,

wie du mit Linux ins Internet kommst, hängt am meisten davon ab, welche Art von Zugang du nutzt (DSL, ISDN, Analog, ...)

Mehr Infos, mehr Antworten.


----------



## Matrix Scripter (6. Januar 2005)

Ich geh mit einem Analog 56k Modem ins Internet.
 Und habe keinen festen Provider, bis jetzt ging ich immer mit Oleco bei Windows rein.
 Das Programm sucht immer den billigsten Provider aus.

 Matrix Scripter


----------



## gocspcop (6. Januar 2005)

also so ein programm gibt es meiner meinung noch nicht.. bin mir aber nicht sicher.. 

du kannst trotzdem mit hilfe wine das Oleco zum laufen bringe. Wine emuliert windowsanwendungen. 

doch hab ich persönlich noch nichts mit wine gemacht.. 

hier mal die addy: 


h**p://w*w.winehq.com


----------



## imweasel (6. Januar 2005)

Hi,

wieso Wine nutzen, wenn es passende Tools für Linux gibt?

Schau dir mal folgende Tools an, leider kann ich dir nicht sagen wie gut oder schlecht diese sind, denn ich nutze DSL... aber sicherlich sind sie einen Blick wert.

- qlcr
- dialow
- Optisurf

Sicherlich gibt es noch weitere Tools.


----------



## Matrix Scripter (9. Januar 2005)

Danke!
 Ich probier es gleich mal aus.

 mfG Matrix Scripter


----------



## Matrix Scripter (10. Januar 2005)

Ok ich hab jetzt probiert qlcr zu installieren aber ich blick das irgendwie nicht.
 Ich hab alles gemacht was in der INSTALL Anweisung unter vorkompiliert steht.
 Aber es funktioniert nicht.
 Vielleicht habe ich auch was falschgemacht.
 könnt ihr mir bitte nochmal halfen?

 mfG Matrix Scripter


----------



## hans123 (12. Januar 2005)

hallo.

was genau funktioniert denn nicht? auf der qlcr homepage
(http://www.thepingofdeath.de) gibts uebrigens auch 
ein forum, speziell fuer den qlcr. dort wird dir sicherlich
weitergeholfen!

mfg hans


----------

